#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-06-09
<Aturnwald> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit UIbuntu 13.10, kann mir wer helfen ?
<DaGardner> Was gibts denn?
<DaGardner> im IRC einfach die Frage stellen!
<Aturnwald> also, ich kann kein Packet installieren, sei es ueber TErminal noch anders rum, weil ein Programm, git-daemon-sysinit fehlerhAFT IST
<Aturnwald> ich kann dieses Programm auch nicht loeschen oder updaten
<DaGardner> Da bist du im falschen channel denke ich mal.
<DaGardner> der hier ist für die Übersetzung von Ubuntu
<DaGardner> #ubuntu-de
<Aturnwald> mist, welchen channel brauche ich da, denn dies ist mein erster Chat
<Aturnwald> danke,m und nochmals sorry
<phillip> DaGardner: wie kann man eigentlich in diesen Channel geraten?
<phillip> er war ja nicht der erste
<DaGardner> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...
<DaGardner> #ubuntu-de ist doch "etwas" offensichtlicher ;)
<phillip> jor und der topic hier ist auch eindeutig
<DaGardner> wir werden es wohl nie erfahren :)
<phillip> und selbst wenn man einen channel sucht sieht man es ja eigentlich von der größe her
<DaGardner> und auch bei google kommt #ubuntu-de als erstes
<phillip> jaaa
<DaGardner> mhhh der ist eh komisch. Hat die Frage gestellt und auf reaktion einfach nicht mehr geantwortet in #ubuntu-de...
<phillip> gibt es viele von ...
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-06-13
<toddy> phillip: hi. davon mal unabhängig, ob das das überhaupt übersetzungsstrings sind: eigentlich müssen die mal alle durch den review modes durch, oder?: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/exiv2/+pots/exiv2/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions&direction=backwards&memo=10
<phillip> ja
<phillip> hatte ich auf meiner Liste, bin aber noch nicht zugekommen, da es ja eigentlich keine Übersetzung ist :)
 * phillip bearbeitet die po-Datei mal offline
<phillip> geht glaube ich schneller
<toddy> ok. thanks
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/exiv2/+imports
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-06-14
<phillip> gandaro: kannst du toddy auch voice geben? Danke. :)
